# Aflatoxin in prepared dog foods. . .



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Another timely reminder of Aflatoxin in dog foods & what to avoid from Dog Food Advisor:!









%%title%% %%page%%


Discover what makes aflatoxin the most deadly natural toxin in dog food. And learn how to protect your pet from chronic aflatoxin poisoning.




www.dogfoodadvisor.com


----------



## Kathy Jack (12 mo ago)

edelweiss said:


> Another timely reminder of Aflatoxin in dog foods & what to avoid from Dog Food Advisor:!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this reminder as I don't know much about the Aflatoxin in prepared or cooked dog food.


----------

